# Visit Beauty of the Web: IE9 Beta Released



## dr_jimit (Sep 16, 2010)

Windows Internet Explorer 9

Web browsing is the No. 1 thing people do on their Windows-based PC, and as such, they increasingly expect the same experience they associate with their PC applications from their favorite Web-based e-mail service, photo site or social network site. This kind of immersive experience does not occur on the Web today, and using a browser is often associated with limited performance and interactivity. Microsoft developed Windows Internet Explorer 9 to help change this.

Source : Windows Internet Explorer

Download : Beauty of the Web

Review : Internet Explorer 9 Beta review -- Engadget


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 16, 2010)

Internet Explorer 9 is available only on PCs running Windows


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2010)

IE9 will run only on Vista SP2 and Win 7 so there's no chance for testing it in win xp unless someone comes up with some kind of hacks

and this is really very funny to read :



> Web browsing is the No. 1 thing people do on their Windows-based PC



I think gaming is the No.1 thing people do on their windows based PC and for browsing many people now use linux.

@ *dr_jimit* - thanks for sharing the news.


----------



## pauldmps (Sep 16, 2010)

I just went through the "What's new in IE 9" page in Microsoft's Website.

Looks they've heavily copied features from Google Chrome.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2010)

@ IE and Beauty of the Web in the same line


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2010)

^^lol..............................


----------



## chooza (Sep 17, 2010)

blazing fast web browser.downloaded and opened 15 tabs and work simultaniously,no lagging.Congrats MS


----------



## chooza (Sep 17, 2010)

Downloaded and opened 15 tabs and worked simulataneously.Blazing fast browser.No Crome or FF. They are useless now and found their place in garbage bin.Congrats MS


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 17, 2010)

review looks good yaar...need to download and test the same soon


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2010)

lol IE9 still sucks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2010)

too bad it is not released for XP though most of the PC users use XP anyway :

Usage share of operating systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, I'm waiting for some security holes to be discovered in IE9 and I'm sure opera and ( FF, chrome ) will release a far more better version than IE9 anyway.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2010)

chooza said:


> Downloaded and opened 15 tabs and worked simulataneously.Blazing fast browser.No Crome or FF. They are useless now and found their place in garbage bin.Congrats MS


 
*pawsru.org/flash/src/flash3281_failed-troll-is-fail.jpg

*static.myce.com/images_posts/2010/09/IE9-Beta.jpg
So have they combined tabs and the address bar in one toolbar and then went on to waste space with the title bar? LOL


----------



## chooza (Sep 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *pawsru.org/flash/src/flash3281_failed-troll-is-fail.jpg
> 
> *static.myce.com/images_posts/2010/09/IE9-Beta.jpg
> So have they combined tabs and the address bar in one toolbar and then went on to waste space with the title bar? LOL


 Expected from you guys.Always ready with word FAIL for any MS product and jump over Google or FF as they are paying you to promote them. Be Mature brother.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2010)

chooza said:


> Expected from you guys.Always ready with word FAIL  for any MS product and jump over Google or FF as they are paying you to  promote them. Be Mature brother.





chooza said:


> Downloaded and opened 15 tabs and worked  simulataneously.Blazing fast browser.*No Crome or FF. They are useless  now and found their place in garbage bin*.Congrats MS



So who's acting immature here?
As for Chrome and Firefox, both are great browsers and more than anything else are Free and Open Source software, and most importantly run on the platform I use. IE9 doesn't even run on the most used WINDOWS. And dude, that is EPIC FAIL


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2010)

Internet Explorer can't compare with the speed of Opera and Chrome. Nor it can compare with the extensions of Mozilla Firefox. Lastly, it has no WebM which Opera has and I prefer YouTube HTML5 over Flash.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

Copied from all other major browser....Ever India's browsers are better.But I'll test it though..

Even if a begger will get $100000,his mind will still remain a beggar like....so in way too,IE is still IE..Even if IE becomes better,just few will use it because GC anf FF and Safari and Opera are there......No matter it's IE 9 or 99 ///

But really   @ IE and Beauty of the Web in the same line
__________________ ....is not possible...IE and the ugly of web is better..


----------



## chooza (Sep 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So who's acting immature here?
> As for Chrome and Firefox, both are great browsers and more than anything else are Free and Open Source software, and most importantly run on the platform I use. IE9 doesn't even run on the most used WINDOWS. And dude, that is EPIC FAIL


 Free & Open source!!!. What you are paying for using IE and what the hell you get benefit from being open source? MS is a company which know what the people are going to use(An average user), the product they make, become standard.Yes in browser, they were not as active as other but FF,Google and opera do not  make Desktop,Server,Office,Database products which MS do, They just make browser.thats why they just keep on realeasing new versions, which MS cant do.MS core product is not browser which is bread and butter of others.As far as most used, windows XP is moving out of machines very quickly and replacing by Win 7 so you no need to worry, MS knows it better. For FF one has to use extensions, Crome collect data and I also user Opera, just use FB on that and many features of FB do not work on Opera. Problem is with you guys, if MS do not have any feature, that others have, you start shouting with slogan"MISSED FEATURE" as without that feature, one cant do any work on web and if they include, you start Shouting "COPIED". You are not new, their were many who passed their whole life shouting against Microsoft and RIP. So start doing the work instead of useless comments.



jayant_raj7 said:


> Copied from all other major browser....Ever India's browsers are better.But I'll test it though..
> 
> Even if a begger will get $100000,his mind will still remain a beggar like....so in way too,IE is still IE..Even if IE becomes better,just few will use it because GC anf FF and Safari and Opera are there......No matter it's IE 9 or 99 ///
> 
> ...


 Are you talking about Ms for being begger, dont you know that 80% of its employees are Indians.If IE is IE then what revolutin FF or GC brought in WWW?Kid mind as ur photo


----------



## joey_182 (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont know about you guys, how do you test web browser...
But as a Software developer, We do five stage testing. 
And I have to say after testing IE9 beta ...hats off....

well let me elaborate my testing with you all..
Firstl try to create same testing condition for what ever browser you are going to test.
Keep the stop watch, timer with you, some developing tools with you, like IE developer tools provided with IE9 beta this time or you can download from softpedia.

NOw note down what are you going to test.
Like Youtube open faster in which browser or which has more Calc. Engine or Which provide you smooth and fast browsing speed.

I test all of them , and found that Yes IE 9 beta does sound promising, and looks like it has an edge over OPera (Latest version) FIreFox(LatestVersion).

Ok for all of you just try this link and test it on different browser. You'll agree with my statements for sure..

HTML5 Speed Reading

I get 21 seconds on IE 9 beta and felt like never finsih with opera or firefox,
both above 110 seconds and chrome near 60 seonds..

 or open website like RedBull <- awesome website

Note:- I am not fan of any of the browser or my above statement have nothing to do with Microsoft promotion, which most of you just quote by saying "MS or opera fanboy".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2010)

chooza said:


> Free & Open source!!!. What you are paying for using IE


Paying through Windows 7 license. IE is NOT Freeware. IE can't be freely + legally used if you don't own a Windows license, check the facts lad, and it can't run in Linux and Mac OS X (even if you use WINE, you are legally expected to own a Windows license)


> and what the hell you get benefit from being open source?


Software which is free with no strings attached? Freedom not being compromised? And that's only the start. er I know elaborating won't help here though...


> MS is a company which know what the people are going to use(An average user), the product they make, become standard.


MS is a company, and make software for profit, nuff said. They have attained standards through their unethical policies which have gained them monopoly. Do check out the Anti Trust cases filed against MS.


> Yes in browser, they were not as active as other but FF,Google and opera do not make Desktop,Server,Office,Database products which MS do, They just make browser.thats why they just keep on realeasing new versions, which MS cant do.


 What is that even supposed to mean? IE6 was released in 2002, IE7 in 2007. It took MS 5 years to give tabbed browsers. It's not being not as active, it's called just holding back the web. And Why should I even care if Microsoft makes "desktop"(Operating System) while Mozilla, Google, and Opera don't? 


> MS core product is not browser which is bread and butter of others


So what? Mozilla, Opera, and Google give me better browsers which run natively on the platform I use. Why should I care which product is MS's core and which is NOT?    


> As far as most used, windows XP is moving out of machines very quickly and replacing by Win 7 so you no need to worry, MS knows it better.


If you are so keen to blindly follow MS  best of luck 


> For FF one has to use extensions


Firefox without extensions is better than IE


> Crome collect data


FYI that can be disabled, and there's Iron and Chromium (which are basically Chrome minus Google) to look into if it bothers you too much.


> and I also user Opera, just use FB on that and many features of FB do not work on Opera.


Care to elaborate? 


> Problem is with you guys, if MS do not have any feature, that others have, you start shouting with slogan"MISSED FEATURE" as without that feature, one cant do any work on web and if they include, you start Shouting "COPIED".


Fact is that Microsoft has copied from Chrome. Accept it and done it a poor manner


> You are not new, their were many who passed their whole life shouting against Microsoft and RIP. So start doing the work instead of useless comments


Actually you should look back at yourself and realize why you drew me to post that troll image in the first place. You are an MS fanboi who is actually so biased that he bashes Firefox and Chrome calling them to be "garbage" without anything to back his statement and then goes into his shell and claims to be victim and others to be shouting. Hilarious indeed.
You are not new, may have passed their whole life with MS fanboism and RIP. So start doing the work instead of useless comments. 



> Are you talking about Ms for being begger, dont you know that 80% of its employees are Indians.If IE is IE then what revolutin FF or GC brought in WWW?Kid mind as ur photo


 You are funny. 

P.S.: Learn to spell C-H-R-O-M-E.


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2010)

Facebook works completely fine in Opera 10.62.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2010)

chooza said:


> Free & Open source!!!. What you are paying for using IE and what the hell you get benefit from being open source? MS is a company which know what the people are going to use(An average user), the product they make, become standard.Yes in browser, they were not as active as other but FF,Google and opera do not  make Desktop,Server,Office,Database products which MS do, They just make browser.thats why they just keep on realeasing new versions, which MS cant do.MS core product is not browser which is bread and butter of others.As far as most used, windows XP is moving out of machines very quickly and replacing by Win 7 so you no need to worry, MS knows it better. For FF one has to use extensions, Crome collect data and I also user Opera, just use FB on that and many features of FB do not work on Opera. Problem is with you guys, if MS do not have any feature, that others have, you start shouting with slogan"MISSED FEATURE" as without that feature, one cant do any work on web and if they include, you start Shouting "COPIED". You are not new, their were many who passed their whole life shouting against Microsoft and RIP. So start doing the work instead of useless comments.



Open source and free browsers don't need to ( and have to ) pay any thing to promote them - we use and support them because we love them.

M$ don't always know what people want to use - why they did not introduced tab browsing then ?

Opera has "tab" browsing feature with with ver 4 which was released on 2000 and Mozilla in 2003. M$ only supporting tab browsing starting with IE7 which was released 7 years later. So who have copied tab browsing from others is obvious

what other M$ products have to do with browser ?

Still windows Xp is the most used OS and that's why every major browsers like opera, FF, chrome and even safari supports it. Remember when M$ has messed up vista with 4GB ram issue ? Why they are not promoting vista anymore and winxp still is the best competitor of win7.

M$ only promoting IE9 to boost the sell of win 7 which is just a improved version of vista SP2 anyway.

Every browser has it's pros and cons but can you name any other browser which has tons of security holes like IE - world's most insecure browser probably.

So the picture with IE may be improved with version 9 but still in the long run IE would be IE - filled with problems and misconceptions and with unfair business policy as usual.

and don't worry as usual other good browsers like chrome, ff and opera will out run IE every time with their future releases for sure.



joey_182 said:


> I dont know about you guys, how do you test web browser...
> But as a Software developer, We do five stage testing.
> And I have to say after testing IE9 beta ...hats off....
> 
> ...



care to share your test results with us with some pics.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

so whats new in IE9 ...did they change the engine

how is the response comapred to IE8 in terms of hanging

is it worth changing to IE9 compared to IE8


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 19, 2010)

chooza said:


> Are you talking about Ms for being begger, dont you know that 80% of its employees are Indians.If IE is IE then what revolutin FF or GC brought in WWW?Kid mind as ur photo


Hey buddy,,,,I mean about just IE and not Microsoft here....And you acting as if ur a born genius @_@ ///

Firefox,Opera and GC are much better....I guess you are a die-hard of IE 
If yes,then be that....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 19, 2010)

ya most of the enterprises are stick with MS and Oracle.
Cos thats the way IT industry is...FF i have seen ppl in HOME users...but rarely in enterprises for work


----------



## chooza (Sep 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Paying through Windows 7 license. IE is NOT Freeware. IE can't be freely + legally used if you don't own a Windows license, check the facts lad, and it can't run in Linux and Mac OS X (even if you use WINE, you are legally expected to own a Windows license)



MAC is free???? you have buy machine also to use that as far as Linux is concerned its not mainstream product niche as ever.



> Software which is free with no strings attached? Freedom not being compromised? And that's only the start. er I know elaborating won't help here though...



Which freedom of you is compromised by using MS product?tell me



> MS is a company, and make software for profit, nuff said. They have attained standards through their unethical policies which have gained them monopoly. Do check out the Anti Trust cases filed against MS.


So Google and Apple are not profit making companies!!They work in charity. huh In fact Google is company which want to make profit from even simply search engine.


> What is that even supposed to mean? IE6 was released in 2002, IE7 in 2007. It took MS 5 years to give tabbed browsers. It's not being not as active, it's called just holding back the web. And Why should I even care if Microsoft makes "desktop"(Operating System) while Mozilla, Google, and Opera don't?


So on what you will install ur browser???? Air or water hahaha lol 


> So what? Mozilla, Opera, and Google give me better browsers which run natively on the platform I use. Why should I care which product is MS's core and which is NOT?


Your wish and will .who is bounding you to do so?????why making cry for this


> If you are so keen to blindly follow MS  best of luck


 I had used MAC and Linux too and what I said, is on my experience, not like yours



> Firefox without extensions is better than IE.


 Then why people use extensions????? where is need?????



> FYI that can be disabled, and there's Iron and Chromium (which are basically Chrome minus Google) to look into if it bothers you too much.


 Their are may IE Clones too Avante,Maxthon to name few. Increase your GK Bro.



> Care to elaborate?


Many, just go and find out



> Fact is that Microsoft has copied from Chrome. Accept it and done it a poor manner


 what they had copied???? tabbed browsing was introduced by Opera, no one make cry when other release them,then Why on MS????



> Actually you should look back at yourself and realize why you drew me to post that troll image in the first place. You are an MS fanboi who is actually so biased that he bashes Firefox and Chrome calling them to be "garbage" without anything to back his statement and then goes into his shell and claims to be victim and others to be shouting. Hilarious indeed.
> You are not new, may have passed their whole life with MS fanboism and RIP. So start doing the work instead of useless comments.


Same can said for you tooo. Im MS Fanboy ok, You??? Linux, MAC,Opera,FF Google,Crome....list goes on.




> You are funny.
> 
> P.S.: Learn to spell C-H-R-O-M-E.


 Its on you



Liverpool_fan said:


> Paying through Windows 7 license. IE is NOT Freeware. IE can't be freely + legally used if you don't own a Windows license, check the facts lad, and it can't run in Linux and Mac OS X (even if you use WINE, you are legally expected to own a Windows license)
> 
> Software which is free with no strings attached? Freedom not being compromised? And that's only the start. er I know elaborating won't help here though...
> 
> ...





joey_182 said:


> I dont know about you guys, how do you test web browser...
> But as a Software developer, We do five stage testing.
> And I have to say after testing IE9 beta ...hats off....
> 
> ...


Brother they do not test anything, just follow others


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2010)

chooza said:


> as far as Linux is concerned its not mainstream product niche as ever.


Linux is a highly secure less-redundant mainstream Operating System with distributions existing according to one's taste - from highly easy to use like Sabayon to geeky like Gentoo.



chooza said:


> Then why people use extensions????? where is need?????


Useless argument. People use them because they are available. With extensions or without, Mozilla Firefox is teh superior browser.



chooza said:


> Their are may IE Clones too Avante,Maxthon to name few. Increase your GK Bro.


How does it matter? You raised a concern about your problem with Google Chrome is "collection of data by Google." LFC_fan just told you about Chromium which is Chrome minus data collection. He hasn't asked about IE clones.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 20, 2010)

ooooooooooo, looks like there's a huge fight between OSS and MS fans 

let me make one thing clear frnds. whatever software u use proprietry or oss, it depends on user needs and his ideas. At very first everyone is taught about MS and Windows. So, its not their(comman man) mistakes that they dont know anything or know little about OSS (not saying about u chooza). One thing is for sure everyone has his own time and this applies to Microsoft also, after some years it will go down and OSS will rule computer world (or u can say software world ) and u can see that Linux users are increasing although this is a small change in percentage but even this represents a significant amount of users. ok coming to the topic.

@chooza: its good that u have written everything based on ur experience, but i think that u dont have much experience about Linux (or u can say OSS) and have used mainly Windows(or only MS products). Just give it a one more try frnd, u will really find it good. Also the freedom u r asking about is a matter of concern for developers and programmers. Microsoft didnt distribute its source code freely, we have to buy it to make changes in them. And even then we dont have legal permissions to distribute it to others who are needy. But with OSS we have this freedom although we may not get source code for free (the fees will be many times lesser than that offered by MS) but we could atleast distribute freely. Please read more about open source i m sure you will be impressed by this philosophy.

Also Microsoft products have always been a favourite target for hackers and IE9 will also be . So just pray it will not contain many bugs.

Also MS cant beet OSS.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2010)

^^ 



> But with OSS we have this freedom although we may not get source code for free (the fees will be many times lesser than that offered by MS) but we could atleast distribute freely. Please read more about open source i m sure you will be impressed by this philosophy.



The source code of OSS softwares can be obtained freely and that's why they are called Open Source Software - if you have to pay something to get the source code it's simply is not a open source app.

======================================================

Why all M$ fanboys have to bring other M$ products into limelight to prove the that IE has really something to talk about - we are just talking about browsers and not the the entire product line of M$.

but as they have started I'll answer accordingly :



pravinbv said:


> very true.
> many, its now a days a trend to blame microsoft products. If some feature is not available in MS product its a fail and if same is with Apple of Google it is for security reasons.
> Shame u guys.



No one is blaming all M$ products - it's just the IE made by them and it's for good reason .

I prefer to use Xp ( which I think the greatest OS of all time and it's made by M$ ) and office Xp than any other apps coz they fits my needs perfectly. Now Xp has many security holes, bugs and so does office XP but I'm not blaming them coz they are really good.

But in case of IE it's a totally different story altogether - a browser needs to be more secure, user friendly and bug free  which IE was never and will not be ever.

Ever compared the number of security holes of IE with other browsers ??



gopi_vbboy said:


> ya most of the enterprises are stick with MS and Oracle.
> Cos thats the way IT industry is...FF i have seen ppl in HOME users...but rarely in enterprises for work



IT industry does not depends on M$ and IE entirely - I think you have not heard about PHP, Apache and MySQL which are the most used web server apps and they are either free or open source.

Enterprises can use and deploy any browser they want ( they just need to mod the windows installation and components ) to replace IE.

Now M$ makes windows  media player - is it better than KMplayer, GOMPlayer, MPlayer, VLCPlayer ??

Hotmail is by M$ - is it better than gmail ??

Granted that IE still the most used browser but it does not mean that's it's superior or better.

Many people use IE because it's comes with windows freely and many people even don't know there are many better browser than IE exists and as IE is a M$ product most people believe that's it's the only good and safe browser and M$ advertises IE really good.

But the picture is changing slowly and FF and chrome is gaining popularity - as people are getting more concerned about browsers IE usage is dropping and it's for good.

*at last found a benchmark of IE9 beta* 

IE9 beta beaten by chrome 6 beta

check this out :

*right-now-in-tech.blogspot.com/2010/09/chrome-6-beta-versus-ie-9-beta-showdown.html


*found another one *

*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/27/0,1425,i=274040,00.jpg

*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/27/0,1425,i=274041,00.jpg

*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/27/0,1425,i=274042,00.jpg

*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/27/0,1425,i=274043,00.jpg

*HTML5Test.com Score (out of 300)*

*Google Chrome 6  - 217 
Firefox 4 Beta 5	-  204
Opera 10.6 -  159
Internet Explorer 9 Beta	- 96*

*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2369257,00.asp


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ fine u have to accept the fact...
OSS is used in servers

but most enterprise proj are programmed in Java or .NET


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 21, 2010)

It is good that Microsoft has learnt from its mistakes and filled the gaps. PC users will however continue to use Opera/Chrome for their day to day uses (except enterprise users).


----------



## dissel (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the posting.....Experience is nice though,

Can I configure it as a 'continue from last time'  like opera or ff ?

Where I need to look ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ fine u have to accept the fact...
> OSS is used in servers
> 
> but most enterprise proj are programmed in Java or .NET


Ever heard of OpenJDK, gcc, Perl, Python, Ruby, PHP?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2010)

sound of silence


----------



## chooza (Sep 21, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> ooooooooooo, looks like there's a huge fight between OSS and MS fans
> 
> let me make one thing clear frnds. whatever software u use proprietry or oss, it depends on user needs and his ideas. At very first everyone is taught about MS and Windows. So, its not their(comman man) mistakes that they dont know anything or know little about OSS (not saying about u chooza). One thing is for sure everyone has his own time and this applies to Microsoft also, after some years it will go down and OSS will rule computer world (or u can say software world ) and u can see that Linux users are increasing although this is a small change in percentage but even this represents a significant amount of users. ok coming to the topic.
> 
> ...



Brother, I am not here to prove which is best or worst, My point is only use whatever with which you are comfortable, why critisize others. as far as common man is concerned we are not in 1960's it 2010 and  maximum computers users are known to options available. if they can make a choice between graphic card then knowing abt software is not difficult. and is MS charges for their software because their is liability attached with it unlike OSS which comes on"Use on your risk" basis.In fact Red hat charges for their versions and they do not provide any support for fedora.Same with SUse and many others.Code of Apple OSX is also not open whereas its designed on linux. Question is why only criticize Microsoft, when other are also doing same. And yes I use IE but keep my machine up to date and never ever face any problem.Neway.Yes Linux is not my primary OS but I had laid my hands on Fedora,Suse,Mandrake and knoppix too but switch back to windows now for eternity.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ fine u have to accept the fact...
> OSS is used in servers
> 
> *but most enterprise proj are programmed in Java or .NET*



so what - why should I really care about other enterprise projects ? ( which are not browser related as that would be offtopic discussion )

Developer and enterprise can choose whatever method, language or framework they want to use to create some project.

coming to the topic  ......

did M$ make java - it was made by sun or ( at-least the main founder James Gosling had joined sun ).

Netscape was the first browser which implemented java script support in it's browser first. Then IE introduced support for jscript.

Nowadays AJAX is gaining popularity in web developer community and it's for good reason.

*BTW, prepared to be more surprised *( for those of you don't know ) :

M$ has really published IE 4.0 for Unix on Solaris on 1998, on 1999 version 5 and on 2001 version 5 SP1 and then they discontinued making it.

but you no longer can download this :
Internet Explorer for UNIX Home Page


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 22, 2010)

topgear, dude do not mind but I am feeling that you are here only to bash Microsoft...

and lets come out of M*$* mentality 
they charge because that is their business....if 80% desktops do not mind using Microsoft products (instead of free of cost alternatives) then there has to be some reason behind it..


BTW IE9 seems to be their best effort in turning around the image of Internet Explorer which is used to be full of security holes and bugs (and very slow performance)...so lets appreciate what it can do...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2010)

chooza said:


> Brother, I am not here to prove which is best or worst, My point is only use whatever with which you are comfortable, why critisize others.





chooza said:


> Downloaded and opened 15 tabs and worked  simulataneously.Blazing fast browser.*No Crome or FF. They are useless  now and found their place in garbage bin.Congrats MS*


 At least bother to edit your previous posts to become a proper hypocrite than a lol hypocrite 



> as far as common man is concerned we are not in 1960's it 2010 and   maximum computers users are known to options available. if they can make  a choice between graphic card then knowing abt software is not  difficult. and is MS charges for their software because their is  liability attached with it *unlike OSS which comes on"Use on your risk*" * basis*.
> In fact Red hat charges for their versions and they do not provide  any support for fedora.Same with SUse and many others.*Code of Apple OSX  is also not open whereas its designed on linux*. Question is why only  criticize Microsoft, when other are also doing same. And yes I use IE  but keep my machine up to date and never ever face any problem.Neway.Yes  Linux is not my primary OS but I had laid my hands on  Fedora,Suse,Mandrake and knoppix too but switch back to windows now for  eternity.


  You have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA do you? 





			
				gagan007 said:
			
		

> they charge because that is their business....if 80% desktops do not mind using Microsoft products (instead of free of cost alternatives) then there has to be some reason behind it..


Combination of few good products, along with their strategy of locking consumers in, and the fact that people desist to changes.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 22, 2010)

here I just got this in email...to lol

*i52.tinypic.com/ajtu87.jpg


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

50 percent microsoft users are still on xp. Microsoft are clearly making a daft decision to not release it on xp. I mean are they trying to switch people, by some weird logic, to vista or 7 by the power of their almighty new browser? Makes no sense to restrict it.


----------



## chooza (Sep 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> At least bother to edit your previous posts to become a proper hypocrite than a lol hypocrite
> 
> You have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA do you?
> 
> ...



Brother, First do not present like some cheap news channel, that was my first post and another one was explanation to another query, neway nothing more is expected from you and YES I DO NOT WRITE AS I WANT TO AS YOU,JUST CHECK WITH VENDORS AND THEN ASK THESE SILLY QUESTIONS WHETHER RED HAT CHARGES OR NOT OR ANY COMPANY.



gagan007 said:


> here I just got this in email...to lol
> 
> *i52.tinypic.com/ajtu87.jpg



 As expected from users of this forum.Com on guys, come out of well, world is much beyond the well


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> topgear, dude do not mind but I am feeling that you are here only to bash Microsoft...
> 
> and lets come out of M*$* mentality



be sane - where did you find that I'm bashing M$ ? can't you read or you have some problem in understanding ?

How come it's bashing If 

I post some graphs where IE9 sucks compared to other browsers

and some old info that Java is Sun product

Netscape introduced support for java script in it's browser first 

and M$ has made IE for unix 

 it's just informations ( and they are all related to browser ) - if you don't like it fine but it could be useful to others.

It seems like you are only here to blindly support M$ and every other commercial products made by big software companies.

Dude come out from this mentality.




> they charge because that is their business....if 80% desktops do not mind using Microsoft products (instead of free of cost alternatives) then there has to be some reason behind it..



did you find the master reason behind it ?

Where did I tell that M$ should not charge for their products - can you point out ?

Have not you seen even I use xp and office xp and I think they are both legendary softwares.

I've seen that you are only going off topic and shifting your discussion to other products made by M$ and other companies other than browser.

I'm here to talk about browsers and IE9 is just a browser by M$ which I think is not a good browser compared to other browsers and for some good logical reasons.

have not you checked out the graph images I've posted on the previous pages where IE9 completely sucks and I've mentioned it's source unlike you.



> BTW IE9 seems to be their best effort in turning around the image of *Internet Explorer which is used to be full of security holes and bugs (and very slow performance)*...so lets appreciate what it can do...



it seems to be their crappy commercial effort to increase the sell of win7 and let's wait by the time IE 11 will be released it will no longer support win vista or may be win7 too to boost the sell of windows 8.

IE9 is better than IE8 but it does not means it's better than every browsers in the market.

If you are happy with IE9 - it's just fine - why should other ( who don't like IE ) should appreciate it ? Have we ( non IE users ) told you to appreciate and use FF, chrome or opera ?

and as per your posted image :

*i52.tinypic.com/ajtu87.jpg

Do you know opera is the most widely used mobile browser and even windows mobile users use it as IE completely sucks.

a large number of people still use IE6 due to only ignorance ( which is full of security holes and bugs ) and funny thing is M$ has integrated IE6 with Xp Sp3 but at that time IE8 was available and that was more secure than IE6.

opera has introduced tabbed browsing on 2000 with it's version 4 but IE7 on 2007 sported tabbed browsing.

So which browser user and makers are the ****ing stupid the image makers should really reconsider with unbiased views 

here is my *personal opinion* about most popular browsers :

Opera - the most usable ( and speediest ) browser out of the box with every needed features and the Turbo mode can really speed up browsing if you are on slow connection.

Firefox - The most customizable browser but can be used without even installing a single addon.

Chrome - already a popular browser with great speed , has great potentials and is getting stronger day by day.

Safari - Better than IE but not better than other three mentioned above.

IE9 - Better than any previous version IE but needs more improvement.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 23, 2010)

u know what your problem is topgear? you do not listen!
All the best to you and your opinions. I rest my case here.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 23, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> 50 percent microsoft users are still on xp. Microsoft are clearly making a daft decision to not release it on xp.



Absolutely



rgsilent said:


> I mean are they trying to switch people, by some weird logic, to vista or 7 by the power of their almighty new browser? Makes no sense to restrict it.



If they are really thinking this, some people need to be fired from Microsoft or they will take down the company some day with this type of thinking.

People will never switch to Win 7 just to use the new version of IE.

To tell the truth, I found it to be a chrome clone. It was quite irritating that it took 20 minutes to install cuz it was looking for updates even though it had hardly been a week since it's release (I downloaded offline installer). And after that it restarted the PC without a warning and I lost some unsaved work and the person whom I was chatting to was left clueless about why I left without a word. And to top it all, for some weird reason, it just won't open a page. I type the address, keep hitting enter and nothing.
That's how my IE9 experience went and as always I was left regretting that I ever tried to use IE


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

IE9 is the best IE ever.


----------



## chooza (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> u know what your problem is topgear? you do not listen!
> All the best to you and your opinions. I rest my case here.



Right said brother



Cool Buddy said:


> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When XP was launched, there was the same opinion, that most users are on Win98.Why you people take tension what MS should produced or shouldn't.What people should use.When you do ask any body, why another person even listen to your verdict.Opera also have the same interface.and yes just check, how can you say, its Chrome clone,Interface is totally different, in fact the interface of Opera and Chrome is same with tab on top and address bar below it. IE9 do not have this interface. dont say just for the sake of saying something. Its different.


----------



## chooza (Sep 24, 2010)

View attachment 3740

View attachment 3741

View attachment 3742

These are the Images of Chrome, Opera and IE9 for reference, just look,check and then say, which is clone.


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

^ spell *Chrome* correctly.  Opera 10.62 looks completely different though.


----------



## chooza (Sep 24, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ spell *Chrome* correctly.



Oops. Sorry Brother. My mistake


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

It just doesn't matter who copies whom. As far as I remember, IE7 was the first browser to hide the Menu bar by default.  Chrome copied (and improved) from IE7 unlike what most of you are suggesting. 

Basically, it is actually good to see IE catching up with other browsers as the default browser of an Operating System shouldn't be much outdated. Secondly, speed tests don't make much of a difference in the real world scenario. The latest versions of most browsers these days are fast enough.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> u know what your problem is topgear? you do not listen!
> All the best to you and your opinions. I rest my case here.





chooza said:


> Right said brother
> 
> 
> When XP was launched, there was the same opinion, that most users are on Win98.Why you people take tension what MS should produced or shouldn't.What people should use.When you do ask any body, why another person even listen to your verdict.Opera also have the same interface.and yes just check, how can you say, its Chrome clone,Interface is totally different, in fact the interface of Opera and Chrome is same with tab on top and address bar below it. IE9 do not have this interface. dont say just for the sake of saying something. Its different.



you know what is your problem guys - you just do not properly read anything and don't want to comprehend either.

All the best to you and your opinions guys.



Cool Buddy said:


> Absolutely
> 
> If they are really thinking this, some people need to be fired from Microsoft or they will take down the company some day with this type of thinking.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the reason I'm talking about. if OCF can still support windows Xp  ( and most games too ) why can't IE9 - what features it has that could not support Xp and features that could really effect browsing experience.

if it's gpu rendering than I do admit that it's very good feature and even if we need it FF and chrome can support gpu rendering on Xp os so why can't IE9.

*benchmarks below*

*www.lucidchart.com/img/blog/bench-fps.png

*www.lucidchart.com/img/blog/bench-render.png

IE9, FF4 Beta In Real-World Benchmark

A PIcture Is Worth A Thousand Words - right ! 

*HTML 5 test :*

*geekswithblogs.net/images/geekswithblogs_net/mbcrump/WindowsLiveWriter/InternetExplorer9BetaLaunchedToday_991D/image_2.png

*geekswithblogs.net/images/geekswithblogs_net/mbcrump/WindowsLiveWriter/InternetExplorer9BetaLaunchedToday_991D/image_8.png

*geekswithblogs.net/images/geekswithblogs_net/mbcrump/WindowsLiveWriter/InternetExplorer9BetaLaunchedToday_991D/image_4.png

*geekswithblogs.net/images/geekswithblogs_net/mbcrump/WindowsLiveWriter/InternetExplorer9BetaLaunchedToday_991D/image_26.png

Internet Explorer 9 Beta Features and Benchmarks

one more benchmark with beta builds of other browsers :

*Kraken JavaScript test - time lower is better*

1. Opera 10.70 - Score: 19,526ms

2. Chrome/Chromium 7.0.530.0 - Score: 25657.2ms

3. Firefox 4 Beta 6 - Score: 26540.9ms

4. Safari 5.0.2 - Score: 29914.7ms

5. Internet Explorer 9 Beta 1 - Score: 75187.4ms

*tech18.com/opera-beta-kraken-javascript-benchmark.html


----------



## chooza (Sep 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> you know what is your problem guys - you just do not properly read anything and don't want to comprehend either.
> 
> All the best to you and your opinions guys.
> 
> ...


 Better Leave you will all your assumptions and Ideas.WE are VERY MUCH HAPPY with our browser and do not need any single suggestion or advice from you guys. Happy Browsing.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2010)

yep, use only the browser you're happy with but don't care much about useful features and speed that a browser must have - it's the tag line of IE users.

We non IE users use browsers which is fast and filled with useful features ( more can be added later using free addons and widgets ) and we are pleased with the browsers we use - namely opera, firefox and chrome.

It's not just assumptions and Ideas like you IE fanboys - it's the scores of proven benchmarks and you can see the source links as well.

We are not suggesting IE fanboys to use any other browsers - you guys are claiming that the browser you guys are using is the best and *we've proved* that the browser we use ( opera, firefox and chrome or even safari ) is really the best and we are very happy with our browsers as well and even we don't need any kind of suggestion from you guys. Happy Browsing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

chooza said:


> Better Leave you will all your assumptions and Ideas.WE are VERY MUCH HAPPY with our browser and do not need any single suggestion or advice from you guys. Happy Browsing.


*Offtopic* Can you edit your post and snip the content post you quoted before posting it? It's rather long and filled with images you know


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

If you can get riled about something as trivial as a web browser, I'm worried about where your life is heading.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 25, 2010)

Firefox is awful. It slows down my PC like anything. Tried it on Windows 7 and XP. I hardly use 2-3 add-ons and still it slows down my whole freaking PC. Render time is huge (in minutes). FF was great earlier but now it is awful for me. I now use FF only for imacros plugin. I would anyday prefer IE8/IE9/Opera over FF.

@Liverpool_fan - Just an advice but can you please use less of 'yahoo laughing smiley'? You use it in almost every post of yours. It makes you look like a 13 year old whose job is to just laugh at people. It doesn't come out nice for people who are reading. Go easy on people. Just an advice. Take or not, your call. Thank you.


----------



## chooza (Sep 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> yep, use only the browser you're happy with but don't care much about useful features and speed that a browser must have - it's the tag line of IE users.
> 
> We non IE users use browsers which is fast and filled with useful features ( more can be added later using free addons and widgets ) and we are pleased with the browsers we use - namely opera, firefox and chrome.
> 
> ...


 Now Happy???? Jao Go and Distribute Sweets. Toads in well remain toad in well.Whole world is praising IE 9 and u people....?????Sucks Neway


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2010)

chooza said:


> Now Happy???? Jao Go and Distribute Sweets. *Toads in well remain toad in well.*Whole world is praising IE 9 and u people....?????*Sucks Neway*



you have no respect for other browser users.

And you should know that the whole world is not praising IE9 and you should really have some respect for those who don't praise IE9.

Even many of non IE9 users know that IE9 is the best version of IE that have ever made but the main point is it's performance still behind other 3 major browsers.

what you've done in all over this thread - you've made only some big and useless claims, have not provided any kind of useful infos at all and you have not even posted a single benchmark or anything to prove your claims.

*And IE sucks but not the users of it ( IMO )*. A browser can suck but not the users of it - they can change a browser anytime if they wish to do so. Browser using is the method you use to qualify people ( if not how come the users of particular browser suck ) - it's very much clear from the last line of yours - you really have some disrespectful mental attitude towards the user and supporter of other browser users.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2010)

lol @chooza's desultory and contradicting remarks. A long time MS fanboi...lirl.


----------



## chooza (Sep 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> you have no respect for other browser users.
> 
> And you should know that the whole world is not praising IE9 and you should really have some respect for those who don't praise IE9.
> 
> ...



MAin topic was THIS "Visit Beauty of the Web: IE9 Beta Released" not all your education.I dont why you and some like you here just reach everywhere just make your announcements. if your opinions are so right and correct where is need to publish so many comparison test and odd graphics. Showing all those is enough to prove that your point is baseless and you are trying to make base. Thread is just to inform members that IE9 is released and as usual you find a space to ....And *( if not how come the users of particular browser suck )* this is your weakness not others, you use ff or chrome and want everybody to use the same. lol
*t's very much clear from the last line of yours - you really have some disrespectful mental attitude towards the user and supporter of other browser users.* then what the respect you are showing towards the users of IE? haa first look into your collar and then say.



ichi said:


> lol @chooza's desultory and contradicting remarks. A long time MS fanboi...lirl.



Don't you know what a person is known as who come in between other two without invitation. if dunno, ask me I will educate you


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2010)

well, it is clear that IE9 is the best IE ever.  Time to put the discussion to rest.


----------

